# Favourite Arias by German Composers



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

What are your favourite arias by German Composers? (Not necessarily sang in german!).
Choose 3. My favs are:

1. 




2. 




3.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

One of my current favorites of the 18th century is _Se il padre perdei_, from Mozart's _Idomeneo_. It always moves me, this effect being amplified particularly due to the similarity of one of it's themes to one of the second movement of K. 550. That whole opera is in my opinion very drammatic and exciting and has many bold moments (including the overture, the arias _Idol mio, se ritroso_, _Zeffiretti lusinghieri_ and _Se colà ne' fati è scritto_, the chorus _Placido è il mar_, the quartet _Andrò ramingo e solo_ and the cavatina with chorus _Accogli, o re del mar_) and is a hidden jewel in Mozart's oeuvre in my opinion.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

I think this is one of the most perfect arias in opera. It does everything I want an opera aria to do. It's melodic, sensual, tragic, it tells me about who the character is, and it expands a momentary thought or emotion into something grand. I have no idea if any of the rest of the opera is good, but if a production were mounted with a great soprano I would go to see it just to hear this aria.





We all know why this is great 





Ibid


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


>





Amadea said:


>


These are "arias"?


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> These are "arias"?


No, because I am an idiot and I put the wrong link:

3.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Handel's "Son nata a lagrimar" duet with Cornelia and Sesto and "Se pieta" with Cleopatra from _Giulio Cesare_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Opera Videos section?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

My lockdown discovery. Love this.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Belowpar said:


> My lockdown discovery. Love this.


Yes, I love it too. So sadly underrated.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59U... url didn't open up like they did for others.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the Opera Videos section?


The opera videos section is for threads that basically are youtube links (embedded or otherwise) with (virtually) no comment. Here we have at least some content, so let's leave it here for a while.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> The opera videos section is for threads that basically are youtube links (embedded or otherwise) with (virtually) no comment. Here we have at least some content, so let's leave it here for a while.


Still, the vast majority are videos without comment.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Still, the vast majority are videos without comment.


I had the same thought as you, but I think it worth waiting to see how this pans out and whether this thread sinks after interest has passed, or whether it becomes an excuse for people to post a daily YouTube update that has limited interest.

N.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Not an opera, but this (G minor, 3/4 time) reminds me of "Ach ich fuhl's", in its leaps involving chromatic notes: 



 (~12:29)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Now that this thread has been revived, a reminder that posts from this point on should not be video only, as per our changed policy after deleting the videos sub-forum. Hammeredklavier's post is a good example of adding a discussion element to the video.


----------

